# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Flat or sloping ceiling in small entry room?

## craigj-au

I thought I'd get others' opinions about this... 
I have small entry room, with new front door, joining old house with new extension. Because I didn't want to significantly change the existing roof, and minimize possible water leakage problems in the future, I am probably going to have a low ceiling on this entry room, so that its roof (1 degree skillion) will be under the tiles of the existing roof, with tile flashing in between, across the join. And I have to fit in some insulation, so there is also minimum requirements for ceiling cavity. So probably it will have a ceiling height in the range 2.2m to 2.3m. It is only about 3m x 1.5m. It will have rafters with the low roof pitch. 
I'm thinking to just make the ceiling slope with the rafters, slightly higher at one end. Mainly because it will be less work. 
However, I'm wondering if in such a small room, with a small slope, if it will look weird, like the ceiling wasn't done properly, because it isn't flat. 
What do people think? Will the sloping ceiling look fine, or is it better to make it look flat? 
Thanks!

----------


## John2b

It's hard to say if it will look weird - with such a small angle it may look like shoddy workmanship. However you'll probably be the _only_ person who ever notices it! I would slope the ceiling because it is less work, the slope may help to relieve the boxed in effect of a low ceiling, and I like quirky things.

----------


## Marc

Was thinking the same. In fact, why not make the slope 2 degrees? The house I am in now, has all the ceiling sloped and not just one degree. In the 11 years we had this house, we had hundreds of visitors (weekender), no one has ever mentioned it. I don't even see it.

----------


## craigj-au

After talking to my roofing guy, I have changed my mind again, and may now make it above the existing roof, and end up with a high ceiling (2.7m).. and I may just put in ceiling joists and have a flat ceiling now, since I should have plenty of room, and may make it a bigger pitch... 
But thanks for comments!

----------

